# Shaveing rash



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

easy ppl have you got any remdies to tkae care of a shaveing rash, as mine started 2 days and now looks disguting small white heads. all on the neck below chin.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

I get this so now i use a babylis itrim on the lowest setting possible. Leaves you with a tiny bit of stuble, sorta rought look if you like!

When i use a wet razor, my face always feels horrible and i feel really uncomfy!

It's this badboy here - http://www.superdrug.com/invt/418854&bklist=

Use a code from here - http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/discounts/superdrug.com


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

i started getting a really greasy nose from mt2, a mates misses reccomended me this

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/skin-care/simple-foaming-facial-wash/

the whole range has nothing added, its all natural etc. non coloured, non perfumed. i started using it for my nose and it also got rid of my shaving rash, can highly reccomend!

can get it at tesco too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

i wet shave!

mach 3, hot water flanel, press to face to open pores, mix up foam (i use kings of shave menthol, its lush!), apply, shave with grain, wash with cold water, moisturize.

i use a badger hair brush with a bowl to whip up the gel into a foam, the brush is also good for exfoliating apparently....

make sure you use warm water at the start and cold at the end to close the pores, i havent had rash or outbreaks since learning how to shave properly....

shave every night, its 'my time'

thats enough talk of products from me, i gotta go do something manly


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

I definitely saw an improvemnet with my rash issues once I got the crab crea.....seriously hot flannel on the face to soften up the beard, I use the king of shaves menthol its awesome. run the razor under a hot tap to rise and then into cold water before you shave and in small strokes with the grain. Half the battle is stopping ingrowing hairs causes by irregularly cut hair getting stuck coming through.

After shaving use cold water to rise off.

Also make sure you wash thoroughly first so no bits of nast get into the hair growy out bits (are they follicles?)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Got to shave old school. Use a shaving brush and under the lather use somersets shaving oil. Its the nads


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks bros.

galtonator whats a shaveing brush?


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

shaving brushes:

http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=shaving%20brush&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

The best ones are badger hair. They help beat up a lather on your face like none other, exfoliate the dead skin off and lift the hairs so they're easier to cut through.

I was sick of my skin and just over a year ago I went old skool and bought myself a merkur HD double edge safety razor

http://images.google.co.uk/images?um=1&hl=en&q=merkur+hd

A tub of Geo F. Trumpers shaving cream

http://images.google.co.uk/images?um=1&hl=en&q=geo+f+trumper+shaving+cream

And a proper badger hair brush.

Whole setup cost a bit, and yeah it takes some getting used to forking out a tenner for shaving cream, but that cream will last half a year, the replacement blades dont cost anywhere near mach3 refills and the razor handle itself will outlive me.

Honestly mate it's the best, and for me, the only way to shave. No razorburn, no cuts, no squirting nasty stuff that smells of cheap deodrant on your face.

Just dug out the exact article I stumbled across in my desperate search to put an end to my teenage-looking skin and burning neck, have a read mate.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6886845/

Take it easy

John


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> I get this so now i use a babylis itrim on the lowest setting possible. Leaves you with a tiny bit of stuble, sorta rought look if you like!
> 
> When i use a wet razor, my face always feels horrible and i feel really uncomfy!
> 
> ...


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I only get rashes if I use an electric shaver. Im lucky in that i) I dont have alot of facial hair and ii) wor lass likes me with a bit of stubble! So, I now shave once a week and I love it! I hate shaving so once a week is fine. Always on a friday and after a shower. Also use the Mach 3.


----------

